# Supercharger



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276

Does this work for ours?


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Moderator, please disregard as I found a different post. Sorry


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I just put one on my acura legend


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Jesemalave1 said:


> Yeah I just put one on my acura legend


Really? I have the Jackson racing one on my gsr. Nothing like vtec with a charger.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Hahaga I have Evo x.....no vtec here


----------



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I love it.. Ran 5.2 on 0-60 not bad for a restored 88 acura s have the real horsepower just like Nissan.. Not that Mitsubishi shi*


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

gearsofwar said:


> Hahaga I have Evo x.....no vtec here


You have mivec mitsubishi intelligent valve & emissions cobtrol = mitsubishi vtec.

Used to be a DSM'r had a 2g convertible 6bolt awd swapped gt35r 750 cc injectors 272 comp cams..
Now i have a lexus sc300 with a 2jz-gte  had to sell my rx7 gtu when i had my son but he was worth the 2 seater swap.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Jesemalave1 said:


> Yeah I love it.. Ran 5.2 on 0-60 not bad for a restored 88 acura s have the real horsepower just like Nissan.. Not that Mitsubishi shi*


I wouldnt have raced someone in a honda/acura at all no offense. You say horsepower i say begging for traction.

And just do me a favor google worlds fastest 4 cylinder then compare that to hondas fastest car & engine combo 4cyl-8cyl . . . . Not effin with a 6 second pass dog.

Brent rau, 6.90's 4 cylinder eclipse. Any honda u know divided by 50% im assuming.

Lol real horsepower.


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

My GTO has old school overhead valve shit and is god damn slow. Doesn't even have a supercharger.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

what....really.......?


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> You have mivec mitsubishi intelligent valve & emissions cobtrol = mitsubishi vtec.
> 
> Used to be a DSM'r had a 2g convertible 6bolt awd swapped gt35r 750 cc injectors 272 comp cams..
> Now i have a lexus sc300 with a 2jz-gte  had to sell my rx7 gtu when i had my son but he was worth the 2 seater swap.


get a bike like me, 10's stock


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Use to have a 05 hyundai tiburon... NGM race motor, 8.8:1 low comp (ross pistons) running a roots MP90 supercharger @ 12psi with a aqua cooler. Alcohol injection, I/H/E, solid motor mounts, Fuel controller, 4 puck solid hub clutch W/2200 lb plate. 7lb flywheel. Short shifter, Eibach susp kit plus some other goodies. Its been a few years since I owner her and miss her. Was making 320whp


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Those tibby's when supercharged (and built in your case) are no joke. I bet that was fun.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

No horsepower? Begging for traction? Maybe some kid in a Honda but im not a kid. My gsr has a 2.0 block with a b16 head ported and polished, 4 puck clutch with an aluminum flywheel, stage 3 cams with golden eagle adjustable cam gears, a type r intake manifold, smsp header, supercharged with some huge expensive tires. We all should meet up and run somewhere. Anyone live in southern California?


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Bionic drag day!!


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

smeech said:


> Those tibby's when supercharged (and built in your case) are no joke. I bet that was fun.


Dude it was a beast.

I blew all 6 cyl on the stock motor at 12psi b4 i bought the race motor. I could spin the tires on asphalt all the way up to 4th. I need to find the dyno sheet somewhere, but it was 320+ whp and about 290ft lbs.

I had to have solid mounts cuz without em I was rotating the motor back from the torque and it was smacking the firewall.

Old Dyno, still trying to find the pic of the car. (not latest dyno)


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Car.. Looks stock on the outside but a mad beast laid beneath


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

thx


----------



## JKoeringMN (Sep 15, 2011)

Mmmmmm car porn


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> No horsepower? Begging for traction? Maybe some kid in a Honda but im not a kid. My gsr has a 2.0 block with a b16 head ported and polished, 4 puck clutch with an aluminum flywheel, stage 3 cams with golden eagle adjustable cam gears, a type r intake manifold, smsp header, supercharged with some huge expensive tires. We all should meet up and run somewhere. Anyone live in southern California?


Always wondered if anyone in the forums had a gsr like me. Mmmmm b20vtec you say??? Torque city


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Always figured you had a camaro when I saw your screen name lol...


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Oops double post


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Always wondered if anyone in the forums had a gsr like me. Mmmmm b20vtec you say??? Torque city


I do that's my weekend toy.


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Ah, cool!


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> Use to have a 05 hyundai tiburon... NGM race motor, 8.8:1 low comp (ross pistons) running a roots MP90 supercharger @ 12psi with a aqua cooler. Alcohol injection, I/H/E, solid motor mounts, Fuel controller, 4 puck solid hub clutch W/2200 lb plate. 7lb flywheel. Short shifter, Eibach susp kit plus some other goodies. Its been a few years since I owner her and miss her. Was making 320whp


My 98 gsr made 302whp on a 57trim t3/t4... 9psi. All stock motor. Ran low 12s on stock 15s bfg dr's. At 114mph. Later did a piston rod combo.. same old journal bearing 57trim.. 15psi. 412whp. Low 11s on dr's at 124mph... made new 600rrs and gsxrs look like they were going in reverse from a 65 roll on street tires.. run em down by the 1320 from a dig on dr's.







miss that car.. now im in a low n slow leather type r swapped 2000 integra 4 door.. 14.7 car with an intake hahah.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to off topic. Please use development section for releases only. Thanks


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

1st gen zx-10r here: 
-micron serpent headers
-level one racing custom can
-factory pro velocity stacks
-Uni filter
-gipro ATRE
-dynojet power commander III USB
-dynojet ignition module
-custom tune
-ohlins 19pxlrs (or something like that)
-brembo 19rcs master cylinder
-steel braided brake lines
-nissin zx14 calipers
-sbs street excel sintered race pads
-HID headlights
-CRG super sport clutch perch and lever
-gorilla alarm
-galespeed type r forged aluminum wheels wrapped in Michelin pilot power 2CT's
-Attack Kawasaki carbon fiber rear sets
-520 conversion: 1tooth down in the front, 2up in the rear
-euro racing 1/5 turn throttle
-I'm sure I missed a few things...

No idea what 1/4 mile time, but 169.1RWHP (actual) @ ~375lbs dry (rated)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> My 98 gsr made 302whp on a 57trim t3/t4... 9psi. All stock motor. Ran low 12s on stock 15s bfg dr's. At 114mph. Later did a piston rod combo.. same old journal bearing 57trim.. 15psi. 412whp. Low 11s on dr's at 124mph... made new 600rrs and gsxrs look like they were going in reverse from a 65 roll on street tires.. run em down by the 1320 from a dig on dr's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good numbers. Funny thing was with the tibs was the SC ones were always faster that the turbo'd ones even making more HP. I think the people were just shooting for high numbers on the Dyno's. I loved that instant power from idle with the SC.

Sad thing is even after all that money dumped into it, the bike is still faster stock. lol.... Ive been off the forums for the tib, but last time I checked guys were in the 11's, I know some 4cyl one did 10's but he was spraying a 100 shot too.


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

Daily driver:

2010 Jetta TDI Cup Street Edition:
-Performance Diesel Engineering DPF delete downpipe
-Performance Diesel Engineering exhaust
-AFe pro dry s intake
-Malone Tuning stage 2 software
-Neuspeed torque mount insert
-various supporting mods and various cosmetic mods
-plenty more to come

Identical setup dyno'd at ~170WHP/300WTQ. I'm still getting ~50 mpg on the highway. Diesels are in a whole different world from gassers.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Pics people... this thread is useless without pics. lol


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

My setup, 2006 GTO 6-speed, 6.0L LS2:

* Vararam CAI
* GFI Ported Intake
* GFI Ported Throttle Body
* ADS4 Camshaft (228/232 115LSA)
* SLP Longtube Headers (Catted)
* 3" Custom Exhaust w/ H-Pipe
* Magnaflow 12259 Mufflers
* Monroe and Lovells Suspension stuff
* Lou's Short Stick
* MSD Dashawk
* Tuned by Synergy Motorsports, 410rwhp, 400rwtq
* Bunch of exterior mods
(Before Magnaflows, used to have Mac Flowpaths)


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

looks nice smeech


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

Bike picture attached to post. It's older, so prior to a few mods, but you get the idea. Car pics will come.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

smeech said:


> My setup, 2006 GTO 6-speed, 6.0L LS2:
> 
> * Vararam CAI
> * GFI Ported Intake
> ...


 Oh I love the newer GTO's


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

My neighbor acrosss the street before he bought his Viper had a GTO, 2 of em to be exact... HIS car he did nothing but N/A stuff and was putting about 525whp down.

Took me for a ride in his friends viper.... sexy blue one supercharged and alcohol injection/legal race motor...... HOLY COW... thing was running 9's on the track. Talk about raw acceleration. As fast as a Busa and still road legal.


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah, it's pretty easy to hit 500+ rwhp N/A on the LS2. Unfortunately, I'm in Calfornia. My setup passes the sniffer, just not visual (long tubes). I'm thinking of getting blown next year.









Viper...one day LOL


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

oh yeah?
I used to have a tricycle with a horn.
now I have a bmx bicycle with pegs and skull and crossbones air nozzle cap thingys 
(j/k...couldn't resist)


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Vtech for life
07 si coupe
Will post setup later


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a 99 gsx, damn dsms and crank walk...was pulling low tens rip


----------

